# October Haul



## tiffmegz (Oct 27, 2012)

So this month I went a tiny bit crazy. I don't usually do this, promise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually don't know how this happened lol. As you can see from my haul, I was lip-obsessed this month, so that's what I have the most of.

  	Clockwise here are all the products I got:


 		Buxom Time to Shine LG Set 	
 		4 Wet and Wild Lipsticks 	
 		UD Lipstick 	
 		Mac Lipstick 	
 		UD XL All Nighter Spray 	
 		 6 NYX Lipliners 	
 		OCC Pro Picks Lip Tar Set 	
 		Real Techniques Stippling Brush (not pictured) 
 
  	Close up and more details of everything I got below! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  	Lip Tars in Melange, Grandma, Stalker, Pretty Boy and Vintage. My first time trying Lip Tars. I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Pretty much the only lipsticks I will buy from now on  Unless the shade I want isn't dupable with this brand! L to R: Sugar Plum Fairy, Smoking Hot Pink, In the Flesh, Cherry Bomb. I actually got one more in Dark Wine, but forgot about it...





  	Urban Decay Confession and MAC Diva (Back to Mac'd for this baby)













  	IN LOVE WITH THIS BRUSH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a godsend for Benefit tints. 




  	So impressed by these liners that I don't feel the need to get ones from more expensive brands. These were 2 dollars I think and work well! L to R: Fuchsia, Natural, Plum, Hot Red, Deep Purple, Pinky

  	I am on a no buy for the rest of this year except for three things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Studio Fix Fluid or Studio Sculpt, Beauty Blender and some NYX glitters for the holidays. Oh and a balm or two from Apres Chic!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	xx


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 28, 2012)

Oooh I'm jealous of your lip tars :eyelove: Can't get OCC here in SA so that's sad  But enjoy all your lippies


----------



## tiffmegz (Oct 28, 2012)

Awwww  that's not good! If you ever want me to CP some for you, totally let me know! But I'm no sure how the shipping charges would be lol


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 29, 2012)

tiffmegz said:


> Awwww  that's not good! If you ever want me to CP some for you, totally let me know! But I'm no sure how the shipping charges would be lol


 Awww thanks, you so sweet  I'm sure the shipping will be a killer  But if I get really desperate and can't take it anymore, I'll be sure to let you know lol


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice selection there. Love the comment about 'I'm not going to buy anything this year anymore, except ......." sounds familiar 

  	Totally agree that the Real Techniques Stippling brush is amazing, I bought a second one as I liked it so much! And of course the NYX liners... so much choice and relatively cheap!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 24, 2012)

Great haul! I have Diva lipstick too and it's such a great vampy color!!  I was really impressed by the Nyx Lip Liners too and now I own about 15 of them


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 12, 2013)

Great haul!
  	Cherry Bomb lipstick is so beautiful!


----------



## tiffmegz (Sep 28, 2013)

tears3101 said:


> Great haul!
> Cherry Bomb lipstick is so beautiful!


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 5, 2013)

Great haul  Hope all those products met your expectations..? Love Sugar Plum Fairy btw, it's such an autumnal colour.


----------



## DivaLevy (Oct 6, 2013)

The lippies you got are beautiful!! I know you are going to enjoy your makeup


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

nice haul


----------

